# Will she ever stop pooping in the house?



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

We have only had Ellie for a month but I take her outside alot during the day. We have a fenced backyard so she goes out alot with my other dog to play as well. She will go out and come in and 10 min later go somewhere in the house to poop. I'm getting frustrated and nervous cuz we are getting her brother tomorrow to foster so I will have double poopers soon. They are both almost 2 yrs old.


----------



## Yuki-chi (Oct 6, 2013)

Maybe try crating them first? Don't let them run free in your house before they housebreak train finish. It works for me.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I planned to have my puppy litter trained over the weekend that I got her. My bf laughed but I told him I would. 

But I didn't. 4 months later Alina is getting the hang of it still. You will need to keep them in certain areas and don't leave them attended until they are trained up. Some chis here seem to be oooh so good and train themselves quickly whereas it seems most don't. 

Just patience and good luck!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Of my two, Florrie is about 95% reliable on puppy pads - although she does have a tendency to hang her little bottom over the edge! Frodo prefers to go outside, but can be unreliable when the weather is wet. He tends to pee on or in the general vicinity of a pee pad (rather like a human boy, he has a bit of a 'dribble' problem), but has a record of sneaking off to other parts of the house to poo. I do know where his favourite spots are - my study, which has a mainly brown carpet, is a particular problem, because you often don't see the poo until you've stepped in it. If I'm really vigilant, I can keep an eye out for his attempts to disappear, though, so I do feel at least partially responsible for any slip ups. I'd love to have a dog who came to ask for the back door to be opened every time he wanted to do his business, but I don't think chihuahuas' minds work like that, sadly.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl will try and poo outside but if she can't make it we have two brown throw rugs she goes for. I am trying to figure this thing out myself. So don't worry you are not alone.


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok you guys are scaring me now. So are chihuahuas always unreliable with poop accidents or do they get better with age and training?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Ellie's mom said:


> Ok you guys are scaring me now. So are chihuahuas always unreliable with poop accidents or do they get better with age and training?


They get better with age. Chloe has had maybe 3 accidents since she was probably 6 months old. She's 1.5 now. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I have had Prince now for 5 months and he still isn't understanding the whole go out side to poop! He keeps doing it in different places around the house, he know's he shouldn't be doing it because as soon as i see him and the poop he does a runner and hides lol. I keep firmly telling him NO and putting him in the garden but he's having none of it haha. Cheeky little thing, i understand though it does get frustrating!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Why, oh why, are you giving these dogs the run of the house??? If they are not potty trained/pad trained they need to be in a playpen/crate. If you don't want to watch them, then tether them to you! Otherwise you are never going to get what you want. We have a sheltie with this problem. She is 9 now, and has really NEVER learned to bark or even whine to go out. If you ask her "do you need to go out" she'll bark if she does. She just acts restless most of the time. We obviously, now know the times she needs to go out.


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

I don't think it's right putting them into a play pen or crate because they aren't house trained, it's obviously not there fault. I tried this right at the start and Prince just poo'd and started flicking it with his feet. It's only on the occasion Prince sneaks upstairs or something and ends up pooing. Having them in a pen doesn't give them much room to play.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

In answer to your question. ........no 
Mine sneak off and do it in places where they think I won't find it. I'm also having the age-old cold weather problem already, it's wet/cold so therefore they refuse point blank to go outside. Not so much Rolo but Buttons is a stubborn little blighter. I can stand over him in the garden for half an hour.....nothing. Go inside.......poo. Argh!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It seems like our guy (3yr. old) just can't hold the poo, though he can go forever between pee breaks. Hubby finally said let's use a potty pad (he had objected strongly to the idea previously). Well, since the potty pad went down, not one accident. He did seem a little surprised the first couple times when praised for leaving poo on the pad. lol I do like the idea of having the pad as a back up if we're away longer than planned and when weather's bad.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

In terms of can't hold poo....what are you feeding your pups? I ask this because when I switched to ZP I got very small solid poos and not more than one a day 90% of the time (from all three). I know all dogs are different but changing food might help the poo issue. Sometimes Lady only poops once every two days! Not sure if this is good or bad but it is not unusual for her at all. I attribute it to a good diet and natural treats like carrots or Zukes, grain free treats. Also, don't over feed!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

They do get better with age and training. Consistency and attentiveness are key.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Chihuahuas are just as smart, easy to train, and capable of being potty trained as any other breed! Just like with big dogs, it takes diligence and consistency when training. Most people have lifelong potty training issues with small breeds because they tolerate the accidents and feel bad about crating them. Just because they are small doesn't mean they are any less a dog than other breeds. It is much easier to clean up after a 5lb Chi than a 95lb Lab. So people with big dogs have no choice but to train them to go outside. Imagine finding that size poop accidents inside. Yikes! I know many people like using potty pads, but you will never get a 100% accident free dog using them. Potty pads tell the dog they ARE allowed to potty inside the house. It is not easy for them to understand why the potty pads (area rugs) in the rest of the house are off limits. Very confusing. It did take more work to start with to teach mine to go outside, but it was well worth the effort. We had Candi housebroken by 8 months. We got her at 6 months. I can't even remember the last time Romeo had an accident, he is 7 years now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I <3 chilulu my bebe (Oct 15, 2013)

I trained my chihuahua with pee pads and moved them to the door to the backyard bathroom so when she went there i took her outside and she comes to me now when she wants to go u can find pee pads at petsmart or other petstores


----------



## Autchi (Jan 14, 2013)

Potty training is hard!!!

It took 6 months for my puppy to get the concept. He is 10 months old now & going strong. My first house breaking with a chi.

I set a schedule... and feed at the same time daily both morning and night. For the first week, keep puppy under your watch and record his potty times
He accidents in the house & its still warm you can tell it was within the last few minutes.

Now... after a week of trying to do your normal house breaking you should have a semi regular schedule on your dogs potty schedule and start to work with his natural body function...
Ie.. normaly eatting, then after 35 min my puppy is on the sniff to poop. I know it & say OUT & head to door.
Now you can take him outside with a que like OUT or POTTY when hes within 10-20 min of his normal routine. 
Proceed out side.

Whatever you do, keep a consistant schedule with time, dont feed dinner late and always be possitive. 
It took 6 months but we finally won the war on potty!!!
but all dogs are different so its all patience and persistence

Now I open his crate & he comes right out, headed to the door before I get to say OUT.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

My boy never poop inside..or pees..but he is a wannabe dominant male  
I really don't know what advice to give you on this..because you say she is allready out alot.....hmmm.....maybe just give her time to adjust...


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I got my two Chis at the ages of 4+ and 5+ years old and since my grandpa never let them outside they pooped and peed in the house so I trained them the same way I potty trained all of my mom's dogs. I kept them crated when I could not watch them and when I did catch them pooping/peeing inside I would make a loud shh sound and praise them when they would poo/pee outside and they were potty trained in 3 days which is what most of my mom's dogs potty trained in. I still get a puddle at night from Sterling if I sleep in to late but they are really good about going outside now.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

my newer puppy when i brought her home she was already pad trained...my older one was a hit or miss kind of thing on it. couple of weeks after he was used to the puppy she started teaching my older one to use the pad more...LOL i was so happy and there's barely any accidents now  they have their own "potty room" that they use all the time as well as the outside


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Crating a dog to potty train them is not punishing them. The crate is used as a tool and for puppies I would never let a puppy have run of the house.
Jaxx didn't get run of the house until he was over 1 yr old and I knew his habits.
Jaxx loved his crate and went to it whenever he wanted to feel safe.
Jaxx was honestly the easiest dog I have ever potty trained but he was on a strict schedule of going out every 2 hours and in his crate if I couldn't watch him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

For those of us who use puppy pads, our dogs know the difference between their pads and area rugs and do not get them confused. It is all about knowing WHERE their spot/pad is (where they have been trained to or in Gidget's case she chose a spot and her pad went there case closed) and vigilant, consistent training with no waivering.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I use reusable pads inside of a litter box. Cai trained very quickly but did start peeing on the kitchen rug and bath towels down in the bathroom. I removed the kitchen rug and watched him more closely. I never did put the rug back, but he has stopped peeing on towels. Lol. I used an x-pen instead of a crate to train him.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

I agree, dogs that use potty pads do know the difference between their pad & an area rug, blanket, couch cushion, etc. One because they know where their pad is & two, neither Javier nor Francesca have plush, royal potty pads that they can sink their tushy in to so the feel is definitely different. I didn't think we would ever get Javi potty trained & I was nervous about getting a 2nd chi & having twice the problem. But, Francesca was a God sent. She was pad trained & it didn't take long before Javier caught on & the only accidents he has now, are not accidents. Not when he's running into Francesca's bed & peeing right smack in the middle then running into his bed & snuggling into his blanket. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

